# Bern helmets - great products?



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a Watts Hard Hat with the Brock foam. Unbelievably comfortable, and the Brock foam will mold to your head over time. The goggle clip is simple and effective, and my Dragon Rogues fit very well. I like the visor, but on a warmer day, it may block the top vents of your goggles causing them to fog. Big mountain Jeremy Jones rocks a Bern with a visor, and you can't get any cooler than that.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

After using a crap-helmet for 3 years, I found a Bern Watts with the Audio Liner at a local boardshop and had to have it. I LOVE this thing, it's such a big improvement to my old helmet. It's so comfortable you forget your wearing it, and the liner keeps your ears and neck nice and toasty. Mine has the visor, but it hasn't bothered me yet. Some people haven't been very happy with the audio-liner version, but I love mine because I hate wearing earbuds, and they just plain don't stay in my ears.

Highly recommend it :thumbsup:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah I love my Bern Watts. The "sink fit" of the helmets is great and they're super comfy. Goggle fits will be different for everyone though. The fit with Oakley A-Frames is perfect, but there's a slight gap between the top of my Crowbars and the visor of the helmet. No bg deal though.

I am in fact one of those who HATE the audio liners. I bought my Watts after Christmas last year and within two weeks (4 days of riding) the audio in one ear died. It was replaced under warranty, but that second liner also died by the end of the season. I'm currently waiting to get my 3rd set from Evo's warranty department. One of the guys I talked to at Evo said they've had some serious issues with the Bern audio liners last year. HoboMaster, you must be one of the lucky few who haven't had a problem.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, it sounds like I just got lucky, this will be my second season with the helmet and the audio is still going strong. I think mine is also a 08/09 Edition, so it's possible they just really screwed up something with the 09/10 edition.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bern helmets and hardhats are dope. visor is tight. fit well with many goggles - IO and A frames for me.

the matte white one gets dirty and marked up super easily. i'd get a black one or the green if you want to be seen - or if you really want white get the glossy one.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, riders can't be wrong, so from your suggestions I went out and bought the baker with the soft foam in white. Thanks guys!













ShredLife said:


> the matte white one gets dirty and marked up super easily.


Thats the look I'm going for. The battle scar look.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Had a Giro years ago, forgot it one day and realized how much more comfortable it is with just a beanie, then never wore it again for the last 2-3yrs. I've used my new Bern 5x so far this season and love it. It's light and comfy, and forgot I was wearing it after the first couple runs the first day out with it.


----------

